# IELTS Requirement for Australia



## asanka_kumarasingha (Jun 22, 2012)

Recently I took IELTS exam and I got overall band score of 7 but only for writing I have 6.
Do I get any point for above result under new skill select program?

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

asanka_kumarasingha said:


> Recently I took IELTS exam and I got overall band score of 7 but only for writing I have 6.
> Do I get any point for above result under new skill select program?
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately no. You need to get at least 7 in each band to get 10 points; 8 in each band to get 20.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

asanka_kumarasingha said:


> Recently I took IELTS exam and I got overall band score of 7 but only for writing I have 6.
> Do I get any point for above result under new skill select program?
> 
> Thanks


Yep as ozbound12 said you need 7 for each module to claim points.


----------

